# When you know a contractor has no clue



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

It only takes one quick look.  New porch roof framing job


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

Where the roof was extended


----------



## ICE (Jan 5, 2016)

There might be a decent looking building underneath that awful siding.


----------



## Msradell (Jan 6, 2016)

> Where the roof was extended


 What is in the center of that beam, steel?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2016)

> What is in the center of that beam, steel?


Nope.  Some T&G OSB


----------



## steveray (Jan 7, 2016)

He's just going to cheat the 4x4 out of plumb and split the bearing...GEEZ!


----------



## zigmark (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm sure he's been over-building them thangs like that for 30 years....

ZIG


----------

